# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Vehicle for Art Pick Up/Delivery

## tmengelb

Our university museum was just approved for a new vehicle for transporting art - both on and around campus and to nearby metropolitan areas. When we submitted our request we asked for air ride suspension, a lift gate, climate control in the cargo area, horizontal E track, and a sizable cargo area. The university department in charge of vehicle purchasing has since informed me that these specs are out of our current budget if buying new and are suggesting a used truck with a lift gate and E track that they could retrofit with climate control. This truck would _not_ include air ride suspension and the purchasing department is stating that it is unnecessary. 

Can anyone recommend particular vehicles that we should look into? 
Any research or documentation about the necessity of air ride suspension that I could use to further convince the university of its importance?

Any advice, suggestions, or input would be much appreciated!

----------


## nkitch

The company I have been with over the last few years has a fairly small fleet so I have spent a lot of time in rental vehicles. Not sure what size of truck you're getting, but I have found the Isuzu NPR to be the smoothest ride for a truck without air suspension. It's very maneuverable around cities, but it's not really made to go out long-haul. On the other end would be the medium duty Freightliner, they have the most jarring suspension of anything I've ever driven.

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

I put this question to the PACCIN list serve. This is the way that you can relay your question directly into the inboxes of a couple of a whole bunch of the most active individuals in the community (you can sign up at the top of the Articles page). I will relay those replys with last names removed following this post. Thanks for bringing a really qood question up for discussion!
Ashley

----------

